# Who wants to bet?



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I got a neighbor and she decided to tackle the 2nd half of her garage this weekend lol. 

Anyways, here's the upshot. I saw her and said hi and noticed she was priming all the wood siding with bullseye interior. I was considering telling her it was interior but she had the whole side just about coated already. She got it painted today.

So whats going to happen? Even if I had told her and gave her some exterior primer and she primed over the interior primer, would that have changed anything? Anybody wanna place some bets on the outcome of the siding? Its an old single stall wood garage, circa 1948. Cheers, and happy labour day.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I got a neighbor and she decided to tackle the 2nd half of her garage this weekend lol.
> 
> Anyways, here's the upshot. I saw her and said hi and noticed she was priming all the wood siding with bullseye interior. I was considering telling her it was interior but she had the whole side just about coated already. She got it painted today.
> 
> So whats going to happen? Even if I had told her and gave her some exterior primer and she primed over the interior primer, would that have changed anything? Anybody wanna place some bets on the outcome of the siding? Its an old single stall wood garage, circa 1948. Cheers, and happy labour day.


Should be just fine. I know exterior primers tend to have mildewcide in them.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Should be just fine. I know exterior primers tend to have mildewcide in them.


That's what I thought, as long as the top coat is exterior.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ok then, case closed.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Why did you edit? I'm not saying its recomened I would never prime with a interior paint on the exterior. However how many times have you have a small piece of wood, prime it with 2 coats of exterior flat, and gone back years later and it's holding strong? It's bad practice but we've all done it. I would do what your neighbors doing, but I don't tghink her paint will be falling off in the next 3 years.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I would bet that chit will fail like a mofo. I give it 6 months and you will start to see issues.

Pat


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep, all that Zinsser Bullseye stuff is all the same they just put different labels on it to fool us. 

I always thought a prime coat was what ya put on first. I'll bet stripping that old 1946 wood garage was really labor intensive. 

Topcoating that Bullseye? 30 dry mils of elastomeric should work.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If she puts on a good mil's of topcoat it should be fine. I agree that it is not what a professional would do but these HO's do some odd things at times.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd say, at least it was zinnser bullseye, which has great adhesion. Shes topcoating today with this.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

It is what it is and they do what they do.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

That valspar is actually a decent paint.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Really, What do you use Valspar or Behr ?? Ohh wait ..Walmart paints like Mike Finley :lol:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

All Valspar is crap, Cabot's stain, McClosky's Special effects, Plasti-Kote, House of Kolors, Devine, De Beer Refinish.

Plus extrusion coatings, gel coats and more. They can't possibly make a decent product. They can't have any knowledge or technological savy because it is sold at big box stores.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Really, What do you use Valspar or Behr ?? Ohh wait ..Walmart paints like Mike Finley :lol:


I used it when a HO had purchased the material. I thought it performed good and wouldn't. Put at the same level as BEHR.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Was the top of the line ? or which line did you use ?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'd say valspar is a bit better than behr. Ewing, you must not be a real paintin contractor since you had a customer buy the material a few times.:jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

in the spirit of this thread and the inevitable direction it turns towards, which is spite and mild character assassinations of box store paints and its users, I am going to share with you all a secret.

I got a project, a repaint. Its an old house and its a quickie and quality isn't of paramount importance as much as making the place feel cleaned up. I got a few old doors and jambs to finish up but am just about out of the accolade satin and have another gallon to use, however: I got a better idea (and I'm serious). 

I got some semi-gloss superspec left over on another job and my plan was to mix with some flat and create a custom satin for the few doors left. I'm out of any flat paint (I just looked) but I do have some pva primer! I'm going to mix some pva with the superspec and finish those doors. I figure around 1:3 pva and superspec respectively. Thoughts?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> in the spirit of this thread and the inevitable direction it turns towards, which is spite and mild character assassinations of box store paints and its users, I am going to share with you all a secret.
> 
> I got a project, a repaint. Its an old house and its a quickie and quality isn't of paramount importance as much as making the place feel cleaned up. I got a few old doors and jambs to finish up but am just about out of the accolade satin and have another gallon to use, however: I got a better idea (and I'm serious).
> 
> I got some semi-gloss superspec left over on another job and my plan was to mix with some flat and create a custom satin for the few doors left. I'm out of any flat paint (I just looked) but I do have some pva primer! I'm going to mix some pva with the superspec and finish those doors. I figure around 1:3 pva and superspec respectively. Thoughts?


*Buying an extra gallon of paint is gonna put you on red or what ?*


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> *Buying an extra gallon of paint is gonna put you on red or what ?*


nah, i bought and have a gallon at the ready, that is totally not the issue or reason. I just wanted to do it. And, I did this afternoon. At first I felt all ironic and funny; a prankster. But then, I started feeling uneasy. It didn't feel right. I'm going to see what it looks like tomorrow and then take it from there.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Update??

My parents had rental property. About 15 years ago, I took several partial gallons of different paint and mmixed them together and came up with blue. I now have no idea what kind of paint it was, how old it was, etc.. I used this concoction to paint an old 10x12 building I had disassembled and built back with old masonite siding. The only bad place on the building now is at the very bottom where it sits oon a 12x12 deck and has been wet over the years.

I also did this to a hallway once. Turned out to be a peptol pink like color. I didn't care for the color, but it performed well. This is not something I would do on someone else's property. I was propably broke and curious. I don't mind experimenting on my own stuff sometimes.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Sure are going to be a ****load of custom car and bike painters all POed when they find out that House of Kolor is that Valspar crap and not Benny Moore. 

I also heard that if you mix any of the good brands with Behr it will explode and burn just like napalm.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I forgot what this thread was about until I just read retires post


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

boman47k said:


> Update??
> 
> My parents had rental property. About 15 years ago, I took several partial gallons of different paint and mmixed them together and came up with blue. I now have no idea what kind of paint it was, how old it was, etc.. I used this concoction to paint an old 10x12 building I had disassembled and built back with old masonite siding. The only bad place on the building now is at the very bottom where it sits oon a 12x12 deck and has been wet over the years.
> 
> I also did this to a hallway once. Turned out to be a peptol pink like color. I didn't care for the color, but it performed well. This is not something I would do on someone else's property. I was propably broke and curious. I don't mind experimenting on my own stuff sometimes.


If you would have had a larger sample of colors, your color would probably have been olive drab...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Retired said:


> ...it will explode and burn just like napalm.


did you take some shrapnel to the head back in Nam?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sorry, that was a ridiculous and wacky thing to say.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Harry said:


> If you would have had a larger sample of colors, your color would probably have been olive drab...


???

What I ended up with was nowhere near a drap olive neother time. I got a light blue and a pepto bismol pink. No pealing, don't remember any peeling. I still have the blue building with no insulation.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Harry said:


> If you would have had a larger sample of colors, your color would probably have been olive drab...


 
After giving this some thought, I agree you have a point. A larger sample of colors would most likely include a few different colors. No telling what I may have ended up with. I got lucky with the blue in regard to color. It got to a point that I could add white and get the light blue.

The pink was a the result of different samples.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I got a neighbor and she decided to tackle the 2nd half of her garage this weekend lol.
> 
> Anyways, here's the upshot. I saw her and said hi and noticed she was priming all the wood siding with bullseye interior. I was considering telling her it was interior but she had the whole side just about coated already. She got it painted today.
> 
> So whats going to happen? Even if I had told her and gave her some exterior primer and she primed over the interior primer, would that have changed anything? Anybody wanna place some bets on the outcome of the siding? Its an old single stall wood garage, circa 1948. Cheers, and happy labour day.


It's still looking good:thumbup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Retired said:


> Sure are going to be a ****load of custom car and bike painters all POed when they find out that House of Kolor is that Valspar crap and not Benny Moore.
> 
> I also heard that if you mix any of the good brands with Behr it will explode and burn just like napalm.


What happened to this guy? Good Stuff


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Bender said:


> What happened to this guy? Good Stuff


I know right? I miss him. Some people don't miss him, I think....


----------

